# [virtualisation] quelques questions

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous, 

le sujet est à la mode en ce moment et j'ai parcouru rapidement les sujets y faisant référence mais j'ai encore des interrogations.

Actuellement j'ai un dual boot Gentoo / XP mais ça commence à me saouler de devoir rebooter en fonction de mes activités. Je suis obligé de conserver XP parce que j'utilise Solid Edge et Catia (CAO) et qu'il me faut IE (développement web).

En ce qui concerne le matériel, j'ai un Core2Duo E6320 (avec virtualisation Intel) et 4 Go de ram donc si je pouvais en profiter, ça serait pas mal...

Je compte utiliser Xen (choix non définitif) et je voudrai savoir si ça fonctionne suffisamment bien pour faire tourner mes logiciels de CAO sinon quelles alternatives ?

merci.

----------

## kwenspc

Le problème c'est l'accélération graphique: inexistante en virtualisation. Je pense que pour tes logiciels de CAO ça va être embêtant non?

----------

## Pixys

Aïe !

j'y avais pas pensé... je suppose que ça va poser problème.

merci d'avoir soulever cette question.

je pense que je peux dire adieu à la virtualisation tant que c'est pas géré.

----------

## dapsaille

et open solaris ? Catia tournes sous Unix, à toi de négocier avec l'éditeur pour un échange de licences ^^

----------

## Pixys

malheureusement il s'agit d'une version "Student" qui ne fonctionne que sous XP...

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut ,

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> à toi de négocier avec l'éditeur pour un échange de licences

 

La licence ne dépend pas de l'os, il te faut réinstaller ton catia et ton solidedge avec les cd prévus pour solaris.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sois tu utilises du nodelock ou du concurent avec LUM.

Si c'est du concurent tu prends ta licence sur ton server de licences.

Catia c'est OK pour les multi OS par contre solidedge je ne pense pas.

Maintenant, dans le cadre de mon job, j'ai plusieurs machines virtuelles (virtualbox) avec du catia d'installé ainsi que du pdm, et c'est suffisant pour faire tourner la bête (même sans accélération 3D) avec les additions c'est OK.

Tout dépend de ce que tu as besoin de charger en datas, et quels modules tu utilises.

Si tu fait du rendering, effectivement celà risque d'être short   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Salut ,
> 
>  *dapsaille wrote:*   à toi de négocier avec l'éditeur pour un échange de licences 
> 
> La licence ne dépend pas de l'os, il te faut réinstaller ton catia et ton solidedge avec les cd prévus pour solaris.  
> ...

 

héhéhé ne me parle pas de LUM on as quelques soucis avec ce serveur en plus de FLEXLM BETALM et autres joyeusetés . :p

----------

## Pixys

Salut,

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> La licence ne dépend pas de l'os, il te faut réinstaller ton catia et ton solidedge avec les cd prévus pour solaris.   

 

oui, je mesuis mal exprimé : Dassault Systèmes ne fournit que des cd pour XP avec une licence "Student" et compte tenu du prix du logiciel, je doute qu'ils acceptent d'échanger mon cd contre un cd solaris...   :Crying or Very sad:  donc je vais approffondir la 2nd solution avec nodelock ou LUM

Pour Solid Edge, je ne sais pas si il existe une version Unix.

----------

## Enlight

avec KVM il devrait profiter de l'accélération 3D, non? (/me veut un proco avec virtualisation)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> avec KVM il devrait profiter de l'accélération 3D, non? (/me veut un proco avec virtualisation)

 

non. Aucun système de virtualisation ne permet actuellement d'accéder en concurrence en natif au bus PCI/AGP toussa etc... 

Après, je sais pas peut-être y a-t-il moyen d'installer une seconde carte et de la dédié à un host virtualiser.

----------

## El_Goretto

Genre on doit pas être loin des propos déjà tenu je sais plus dans quel thread, où on parlait des espoirs de virtualisations des I/O dans la norme PCIe...

----------

## Bapt

juste comme ça, virtualbox dispose de patch pour avoir la 3D dans le guest : http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/475

idem pour qemu : http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/qemugl

il y a aussi ça : http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/ pour toutes les vm xen, qemu, kvm, etc.

Dans tous les cas ça ne concerne que les os guest libre.

----------

## Temet

Euh ...

 *Quote:*   

> Current status:
> 
>     * communication framework between guest and host is present
> 
>     * simple OpenGL samples are functional; they display their rendered output in an external window on the host for testing purposes)
> ...

 

----------

## Bapt

bon virtualbox ouais, j'avais pas lu (de toute façon j'aime pas VBOX)

----------

